# my rats



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

MINTTU and FRANK










Galileo


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

So cute! xD


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Thank you. I adore the one of Minttu and Frank. It's so Ying Yang.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Aww pretty ratties!


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I wish I could get a photo of Gal's belly. She has a zig zaggy white stripe down her tummy.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OoOoO that sounds awesome.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

SO cute!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so gorgus


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

So what are their stories? How'd you get them?


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Minttu: I was 17 and wanted to breed either of my first two boys. It was a selfish act, I know, but it turned out for the best for most of the rats. The semiseedy pet store in town just hands you a rat, you dont really get to choose. I didn't like her all that much at first really. She annoyed me with her crazy antics (I had never been around a girl before). But she is a crafty one and got out of her cage, but instead of running out into the hall because her cage was next to the door--she ran across a two room sized bedroom into my bed and I woke up with her running across me. I fell in love instantly and she's been the love of my life since. I asked my friend to help me name her, his first languge is Finnish. After many things thrown to me, Minttu was the easiest to pronouce. Little did I know he said it because he was drunk, not only does it mean 'mint', its also the name of a finnish vodka.
Frank: is her granddaughter. Her mother was HomoNinja who passed away a few months ago. Frank came from a completely unexpected pregnancy. In no way was I planning babies, but **** was the runt of her litter and was STILL too small to stay inside of her cage. She wound up inside of Phil's cage (who sadly passed away the day before **** did). Suddenly, babies! I wanted to keep only 1 of each gender. Frank's cap has something that's genetic in her family, one side is longer than the other--her uncle wheels' is exactly the same as hers only black. She's named after my grandfather.
Galileo: Minttu has cancer. It's sad and heartbreaking. But when the time comes, I wanted another rat for Frank to be with then, instead of having to handle a baby while still torn from Minttu's horribly oncoming death, I can handle her now and get her and Frank to eventually get along. I got her from the same store as Minttu--but instead of a healthy girl, she came with a respirtory infection. She's obviously named after Galileo, who disproved christianity.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* they are all very handsome beautiful rats!! I'm sorry about your cancer baby . *


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww


----------



## chefner (May 6, 2007)

thegrotto said:


> MINTTU and FRANK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! They are gorgeous! Thanks for posting the pictures. Outside pictures always turn out so nice!

Christina


----------

